# TUTORIAL: Enable HIBERNATE Button in Shutdown Dialog Box !



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi guys!

Today a question came into my mind that why Hibernate button is not visible in Shutdown dialog box and why it appears when we press <SHIFT> key?

So I opened *msgina.dll* file into Resource Hacker and started R&D with it.  

I checked in *20100* dialog that there was an entry for Hibernate button, still it was not visible in shutdown dialog box. But when I checked its properties, I was surprised. Its Left distance and Top distance were set to 30093, 30049 respectively. It means it was there but was set to not appear in dialog box coz the dialog box size was lesser than the hibernate button.

So I set its distance from LEFT & TOP to 5 and VOILLA, it started to show in the dialog box. 

Then I did some more R&D with it and added a string saying "Hibernate" and changed other items places so that all 4 items "Hibernate, Stand by, Shut down, restart" can be shown in dialog box.

So the FINAL thing is that, u hv to just change the LEFT & TOP distances of Hibernate button and it'll be visible in shutdown dialog box!

Also I'm posting the contents of the dialog box, so that u can easily just copy-paste them in the required place!

So here is the step-by-step tutorial:

1.) Open *%windir%\system32\msgina.dll* file into Resource Hacker.
2.) Goto *Dialog -> 20100 -> 1033*.
3.) If u want the following look (Hibernate button at bottom-center) :

*img420.imageshack.us/img420/7774/hibernatebuttonts2.jpg

Paste following code:


```
20100 DIALOGEX 0, 0, 208, 122
STYLE DS_SYSMODAL | DS_SETFOREGROUND | WS_POPUP | WS_BORDER
CAPTION ""
LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
FONT 8, "MS Shell Dlg"
{
   CONTROL "Flag", 20101, STATIC, SS_OWNERDRAW | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 176, 0, 32, 26 
   CONTROL "Good Bye", 20102, STATIC, SS_OWNERDRAW | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 7, 0, 162, 26 
   CONTROL "&Stand By", 20104, BUTTON, BS_OWNERDRAW | BS_NOTIFY | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 45, 47, 22, 20 
   CONTROL "Switch &Off", 20103, BUTTON, BS_OWNERDRAW | BS_NOTIFY | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 91, 47, 22, 20 
   CONTROL "&Reboot", 20105, BUTTON, BS_OWNERDRAW | BS_NOTIFY | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 140, 47, 22, 20 
   CONTROL "&Hibernate", 20106, BUTTON, BS_PUSHBUTTON | BS_NOTIFY | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 79, 94, 48, 20 
   CONTROL "", 20108, STATIC, SS_OWNERDRAW | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_DISABLED, 22, 73, 50, 8 
   CONTROL "", 20107, STATIC, SS_OWNERDRAW | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_DISABLED, 79, 73, 50, 8 
   CONTROL "", 20109, STATIC, SS_OWNERDRAW | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_DISABLED, 136, 73, 50, 8 
}
```
4.) OR if u want following look (Hibernate button at the same place as of other items with added string) :

*img292.imageshack.us/img292/991/hibernateenablels4.jpg

Then paste following code:


```
20100 DIALOGEX 0, 0, 208, 122
STYLE DS_SYSMODAL | DS_SETFOREGROUND | WS_POPUP | WS_BORDER
CAPTION ""
LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
FONT 8, "MS Shell Dlg"
{
   CONTROL "Flag", 20101, STATIC, SS_OWNERDRAW | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 176, 0, 32, 26 
   CONTROL "Good Bye", 20102, STATIC, SS_OWNERDRAW | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 7, 0, 162, 26 
   CONTROL "&Stand By", 20104, BUTTON, BS_OWNERDRAW | BS_NOTIFY | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 68, 49, 22, 20 
   CONTROL "Switch &Off", 20103, BUTTON, BS_OWNERDRAW | BS_NOTIFY | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 117, 49, 22, 20 
   CONTROL "&Reboot", 20105, BUTTON, BS_OWNERDRAW | BS_NOTIFY | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 169, 49, 22, 20 
   CONTROL "&Hibernate", 20106, BUTTON, BS_PUSHBUTTON | BS_NOTIFY | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 9, 49, 39, 20 
   CONTROL "", 20108, STATIC, SS_OWNERDRAW | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_DISABLED, 55, 73, 50, 8 
   CONTROL "", 20107, STATIC, SS_OWNERDRAW | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_DISABLED, 105, 73, 50, 8 
   CONTROL "", 20109, STATIC, SS_OWNERDRAW | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_DISABLED, 155, 73, 50, 8 
   CONTROL "Hibernate", 0, STATIC, SS_CENTER | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_CLIPSIBLINGS, 14, 73, 32, 8 
}
```
*PS:* Pressing <SHIFT> key will still work...


*UPDATE:* Don't forget to visit following threads:

*COMPLETE GUIDE: For Windows Customization - WindowBlinds, Style XP & msstyles*
*MASTER TUTORIAL: Make Your Windows XP Super Fast !!!*
*TUTORIAL: Make Your Windows XP look-a-like Windows Vista*
*List of Some Useful System Utilities!*

*TUTORIAL: All About Resource Hacker! A Brief Tutorial*
*TUTORIAL: List of Files to be hacked using Resource Hacker!*
*TUTORIAL: List of some Interesting Hacks, which can be made using Resource Hacker!*
*TUTORIAL: Changing Windows XP Login Screen Text Entries !*
*TUTORIAL: How to enable "VIEW" Menu on Desktop !*
*TUTORIAL: Add any Image in Desktop/Explorer Context Menu !*
*TUTORIAL: Add Your Favorite Program Shortcut in Desktop Context Menu!*
*TUTORIAL: Add "INSERT" Option in CD Drive Context Menu !*

*TUTORIAL: How to use the free space under RUN in New Windows XP Start Menu!*
*TUTORIAL: Change Look-n-Feel of Windows XP Start Menu*
*TUTORIAL: How 2 change XP Boot Screen using Tuneup Utilities!*
*TUTORIAL: All Kinds of Restrictions for Windows XP/2003*
*TUTORIAL: Hide Menubar, Addressbar & Throbber in My Computer*
*TUTORIAL: How to Add / Remove Entries in Context Menus*
*TUTORIAL: How to get FREE space in Windows?*
*TUTORIAL: Windows XP Services that can be Safely set to MANUAL!!!*
*TUTORIAL: Add DEVICE MANAGER, CONTROL PANEL, Etc. in My Computer Context Menu !*
*Remove Save Schemes & Other Entry from Desktop Context Menu!*

*TUTORIAL: How to Create Yahoo! Messenger Skins*
*TUTORIAL: Remove ADs from New Yahoo! Messenger 8 Final !*
*TUTORIAL: Change Yahoo! Messenger Default Status Messages With Your Own Messages*


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 20, 2006)

Awesome vishal...U seriously rock man..There was a question on this post previously but u gave us a nice solution for it...I preferably thought there might be  a way u can get it done without using resource hacker..This post shud be printed in the next month's digit mag as the best tut of the month


----------



## eggman (Aug 21, 2006)

I am new to this forum. And I saw your previous tutorials...and to be honest, they all rockkkkkk........including dis one.

Great one there, never tht it was possible to have Hibernate on the Dialog box.


----------



## go_gamez (Aug 21, 2006)

gr88 work.vishal.. u really rock...do also have tutorial..on using resource hacker..cauz i ve never used it !!sorry...i didnt do a search..but i got  a tutorial..of u r s on resource hacker..


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hey Hey Hey Mr vishal wait a sec..I tried the first step of the script u said which it worked well but then today i thought of trying the 2nd one and unfortunately BOOM my comp got scrwd after trying ur trick and doing a restart.I got a msg saying that the dll file does not contain the exact image of windows and so it has been corrupted..And then the next error dialog was contact the system admin for the replacement of the dll file.I tried safe mode-dint work,last known good configuration by pressing F8-dint work though i had a backup of the original dll file i had no chance/option of logging in my comp and solving the problem.I could boot but not log in so i had reinstall my whole OS and get back to normal state.
*


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 22, 2006)

^^
The most probably reason is ur file got corrupt!
When we edit ne file using Resource Hacker, it saves the file and also create a backup of the file names "_original_file_name__original.extension". So after editing the file at second time, it got corrupt.

But u could replace the backed-up file, as u mentioned u had a backup of file, by booting using XP setup CD and entering into recovery console. OR using windows 98 Setup CD or ne bootable Floppy


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 22, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^
> The most probably reason is ur file got corrupt!
> When we edit ne file using Resource Hacker, it saves the file and also create a backup of the file names "_original_file_name__original.extension". So after editing the file at second time, it got corrupt.
> 
> But u could replace the backed-up file, as u mentioned u had a backup of file, by booting using XP setup CD and entering into recovery console. OR using windows 98 Setup CD or ne bootable Floppy



Well the first part what u said is absolutely right but the second part of your post didnt work at at all as i have already tried b4 making a fresh install


----------



## soham (Aug 22, 2006)

i too got the same prob. i have a back up of the file on my desktop. can anyone tell me how to replace the original file using the xp setup disk.


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 22, 2006)

superb


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 22, 2006)

Guys!

by using resource hacker, we play with windows system files, and its the rule of game that sometimes we win and sometimes we loose.  

So its very risky and we should always be prepared for such cases. I always hv an acronis image of my system drive. In case if something goes wrong, I simply restore the image.  

@soham
Bot using XP bootable setup CD and after u get the blue screen ( When setup finishes loading drivers), press *R* to enter into recovery console, enter admin password and u'll get command prompt. Now u can simply replace the msgina.dll file with ur backed-up one.

U can also boot using 98 setup CD and in command prompt, u can replace the file. But it'll  not work, if ur partition is NTFS.

or simply run the XP setup and select to repair the windows, it'll automatically replace the corrupt file with a new one.


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 22, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Guys!
> 
> by using resource hacker, we play with windows system files, and its the rule of game that sometimes we win and sometimes we loose.



Very true in my case



			
				Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> @soham
> or simply run the XP setup and select to repair the windows, it'll automatically replace the corrupt file with a new one.




This doesnt work..I tried it thrice before installing a fresh copy


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey I read that in MSFN .. 


[Edit] I found the link finally . ..  .. Here it is ..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 23, 2006)

Mine tutorial and the other one which u posted, r quite similar but not same.
First I didnt read that tutorial and second thing is I posted the whole method and other things also, like u can change the location of the button, u can give it a label also, etc.

Its just a co-incidence that some1 also found that interesting thing. But its quite common thing coz the s/w used to get this hack was resource hacker. and ne1 who use it frequently, can find out such interesting things.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 23, 2006)

My question is what is hibernating and what are its benefits?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 23, 2006)

^^


> Hibernate is a feature seen in many operating systems where the contents of RAM is written to non-volatile storage, such as the hard disk (as either a file or on a separate partition) before powering off the system. Later the system can be restored to the state it was in when hibernating, so that programs can continue executing as if nothing happened. Hibernating and restoring from hibernate is also generally faster than a cold boot and, if necessary, can be done without user interaction (unlike shutting down, which often requires the user to specify if open documents should be saved).
> 
> To use hibernation the hard disk needs to have at least as much free space as there is RAM on the system.
> 
> Hibernation is often used on laptops and can generally be set to happen automatically on a low battery alarm. Early implementations of hibernation did use the BIOS but on modern systems the functionality is usually handled by the operating system. Hibernation is defined as sleeping mode S4 in the ACPI specification.


Source: Hibernate From Wikipedia


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 23, 2006)

Has anyone tried replacing the backed up file using some LIve Linux CD which allows you to access and move files within NTFS file systems? Does it work??


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 23, 2006)

Linux Live CDS wont support writing to NTFS at all, its still in alpha/beta stage (the functionality to write to NTFS)


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 23, 2006)

I have written files in my NTFS partition using Knoppix 5.0.1 DVD. Any thing I am missing here?


----------



## ayush_chh (Aug 27, 2006)

as usual u r the best vishal......but how to change the looks of the button, i mean that how can we change the settings that it looks like one of the button provided by windows it self


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 27, 2006)

thnx buddy!

YES! U can set an image for this button but the BAD thing is that as soon as u'll move the cursor on the Hibernate button, the image will be disappeared. The reason exists in the programming of the file. When u move the cursor on the button, it comes in Hover state and in this condition it doesnt find the Hover image so the image got disappeared.

As u can see, in msgina file there r 3 different images for all other buttons, like standby, restart and shutdown (in a single image divided by separator).

For adding image to the hibernate button, simply add ur desired image in the file and then in the dialog box click on add new control and seletct BITMAP control and in caption give the same no. as of the newly added image name. Then u can simply set the image just above the hibernate button.


----------



## james9272 (Sep 8, 2006)

hi gupta this is tj 
i got the same problem but i cant save it in its original file extension ..
so plz tell me in which path i have to save.....................


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 8, 2006)

This happens bcoz of Windows File Protection service, which doesnt allow system files to be replaced/changed while running windows!

But U can use *replacer* or other s/w for this task.

Read following thread:

List of Some Useful System Utilities!


----------



## daemon (Sep 9, 2006)

@Vishal Gupta : Mindblowing skin Man!!!!!! , can you tell me that where to get
this theme . Thankz!!!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 9, 2006)

sorry buddy! I had that one when I posted the tut but now I hv some other background in my shutdown dialog box  

Afair, I got this BITMAP from a WindowBlinds skin. But can't remember the nme  

Currently my shutdown box looks like this:

*img136.imageshack.us/img136/9426/newpictureyn5.jpg


----------



## ashmics (Sep 9, 2006)

hi vishal,i am very new to all this i have donw as it was given but when i am trying to close the reshacker,it is showing a message "do u want to modify the changes".i am clicking it ok then a save dialouge box is opened asking me to save the file.so i just wanted to know by what name and extension i should store that file in 1033.because i have tried a lot but of no use.please help


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 9, 2006)

Save it with the same name *msgina.dll*
But u hv to save the file in some other location bcoz windows will not let u overwrite the existing msgina.dll file in System32 folder.

After that u can use *Replacer* s/w to replace the existing msgina.dll file with ur hacked one.


----------



## rollcage (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: 4 options on menu*

@Vishal

I saw on the latest Sony Vaio (my friend's dad laptop) .. that there are infact 4 options there. I couldnt bcoz at that time it wasnt possible otherwise i could hav taken the screen shot or something. 
then I forgot it ..
now today after reading this topic .. I want to use that option it self...
and on the MSFN link (thans to it_wazznt_me) its already posted that..
You can also install MS Hotfix KB875506 and add a new registry setting
...
I cant find that hotfix on the microsoft site?

*img242.imageshack.us/img242/8224/hibernatenr6.th.jpg


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 10, 2006)

I read it when *it_wazznt_me* posted that thread link. But didnt test it.

But after ur post, I read the whole topic again and the d/l link is also posted there.  

For u I hv uploaded the English version of the HOTFIX here.  

After installing the Hotfix, just run the attached Registry file and u'll get what u want.  

*PS:* I checked the msgina.dll file again after installing this hotfix, but found nothing special in it. Seems that they just patched the file's internal code.


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 10, 2006)

Thnx vishal..I too actually searched for the hotfix and couldnt find it and installed all the hotfixes available from the M$ site and then thought "Let me forget coz i had tried ur trick and let me not take another chance" but i think this way its easy

Me 2 didnt read the link in the msfn forum but the link for the hotfix given there is
ftp://dlsvr01.asus.com/pub/ASUS/nb/W2J/Hotfix_HB_XP_060420.zip

This zip-file contains several languages.

BUt u shud get this hotfix when u click on windows update  but that doesnt happen


----------



## ommi (Sep 10, 2006)

i don't know what is Resource Hacker


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 10, 2006)

^^
This links will help U:  

TUTORIAL: All About Resource Hacker!


----------



## rollcage (Sep 11, 2006)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> ftp://dlsvr01.asus.com/pub/ASUS/nb/W2J/Hotfix_HB_XP_060420.zip
> 
> This zip-file contains several languages.


 that link didnt worked for me ... at all

@Vishal ... thank you man ..  It shows 4 options now  
(thanx to it_wazznt_me for giving that msfn link)


But I couldnt find that hotfix download at MS.. 
also the Hotfix name is different from what is stated at msfn post?
&
How do u find all that so easily ..


----------



## mediator (Sep 11, 2006)

@Vishal.......Bro...ur first post on this tute didnt work on mah XP! It neither showed the hibernate nor crashed Xp as posted by some members. Nothing happened!

Neways the Hotfix worked! In mah computing of more tha 8 yrs now.....this the first time I'm using hibernate thing and find it absolutely great. Time Saving!
Thanx man!


----------



## --Neo-- (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey, do you know that most Dell Inspiron laptops (like mine) already have Hibernate button enabled in the Shutdown dialog box?


----------



## rollcage (Sep 13, 2006)

@mediator

hmm thats really strange .. Are you joking or what !!  
you never tried Hibernate before.. ever...


----------



## anantkhaitan (Sep 24, 2006)

Vishal I was fascinated by ur's Hibernate button's trick...

I suceeded to change it in my first attempt(i also changed the bitmap 20140 & 20142)
and it worked..

But my work didn't fascinated me and I tried it again with the new msgina.dll file
and............................

my system went unbootable (It showed me the boot screen but after that it restarted again)

i tried various combinations with F8 key but same problem showed me the boot screen and restarted

finally i decided to reinstall my Windows XP since all my "Program files" ,"Documents" etc. were in different drives. then booted my PC with my XP cd and I saw the "REPAIR" option.
i Proceeded accordingly and reached the command window. I thought it to be a sucess as now i could replace that file with the original backup file stored in "E:\Back UP\"

BUT I WAS Unable to copy the same to my mother directory i.e C:
first of all there was a space in between and that command window didn't supported wildcards.

then i remembered that ResHacker stores a copy of original file as "original-filename_original.extention"
I tried to enter my working directory "E:\Works\"

BUT It displayed "Acess denied" neither it permitted to copy that "msgina_original.dll" to my C: drive where i can rename it and replace it.
Mind it ALL THE COMMANDS WERE FUNCTIONAL IN C: DRIVE

then i tried to copy a file from from CD-ROM And VOILA i succeeded in copying it.
I used my father's PC to copy his "msgina.dll" file and overwrite over mine and again succeeded and my PC started with no damages 
EXCEPT that now i don't see any shutdown box when i click the shutdown button from startmenu it remains unreacted.
and i have to use other means to "turn off" my PC.


So i have provided my full history, so if anyone can help.

Guys i noticed a peculiar thing which after regaining my powers back.
Did you noticed i also changed shell32.dll but all the gray coloured info are available
but with my corrupted msgina.dll file, it is not so
IS IT one of the way we can assume that the modified file is corrupted.


----------



## anantkhaitan (Sep 24, 2006)

I am facing one more problem : I am unable to open my Recycle Bin
i can just empty it from my yahoo widget
But whenever I click on it i am redirected to C: drive.
this problem also started after this msgina.dll replacement.

Plz help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## n2casey (Sep 25, 2006)

@ All error reports

Friends there isn't anything wrong with Vishal's tute. It's just bcoz of incomplete information & incomplete work. Many of us don't read the tute completely & so creates prob for themselves. Read the tute comletely, understand it & then apply it. Also try to understand that what u r doing.

I m using Resource Hacker for last 2 yrs & I didn't found anything wrong with it. If U will use it in correct way, nothing will b wrong & someday U will b able to write a tute like Vishal Gupta.


----------



## anantkhaitan (Sep 25, 2006)

n2casey said:
			
		

> @ All error reports
> 
> Friends there isn't anything wrong with Vishal's tute. It's just bcoz of incomplete information & incomplete work. Many of us don't read the tute completely & so creates prob for themselves. Read the tute comletely, understand it & then apply it. Also try to understand that what u r doing.
> 
> I m using Resource Hacker for last 2 yrs & I didn't found anything wrong with it. If U will use it in correct way, nothing will b wrong & someday U will b able to write a tute like Vishal Gupta.



I know that friend, i just want to get my problem solved i am not blaming anyone  
for my negligence. And sorry if I was a bit rude.......


----------



## n2casey (Sep 25, 2006)

@ anantkhaitan

OK friend
nop at all.


----------



## niks999 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey Vishal!!!
Can u tell me how to change the background of the login screen????
I can change the text but am not able to change the picture in the background!
Help me PLZ@@@@


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Sep 30, 2006)

hey guys try this code...this is better and with a 'Cancel'  button    

20100 DIALOGEX 0, 0, 208, 122
STYLE DS_SYSMODAL | DS_SETFOREGROUND | WS_POPUP | WS_BORDER
CAPTION ""
LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
FONT 8, "MS Shell Dlg"
{
CONTROL "Cancel", 2, BUTTON, BS_PUSHBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 90, 103, 40, 12 
CONTROL "Flag", 20101, STATIC, SS_OWNERDRAW | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 176, 0, 32, 26 
CONTROL "Do you wish to \n say bay ", 20102, STATIC, SS_OWNERDRAW | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 50, 0, 162, 26 
CONTROL "&Stand By", 20104, BUTTON, BS_OWNERDRAW | BS_NOTIFY | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 68, 49, 22, 20 
CONTROL "Turn &Off", 20103, BUTTON, BS_OWNERDRAW | BS_NOTIFY | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 117, 49, 22, 20 
CONTROL "&Restart", 20105, BUTTON, BS_OWNERDRAW | BS_NOTIFY | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 169, 49, 22, 20 
CONTROL "&Hibernate", 20106, BUTTON, BS_OWNERDRAW | BS_NOTIFY | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 20, 49, 22, 20 
CONTROL "", 20108, STATIC, SS_OWNERDRAW | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_DISABLED, 55, 73, 50, 8 
CONTROL "", 20107, STATIC, SS_OWNERDRAW | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_DISABLED, 105, 73, 50, 8 
CONTROL "", 20109, STATIC, SS_OWNERDRAW | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_DISABLED, 155, 73, 50, 8 
CONTROL "Hibernate", 0, STATIC, SS_CENTER | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_CLIPSIBLINGS, 14, 73, 32, 8 
CONTROL 20151, 0, STATIC, SS_BITMAP | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_GROUP, 21, 51, 19, 17 
}


----------



## rajivkohli (Feb 13, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> I read it when *it_wazznt_me* posted that thread link. But didnt test it.
> 
> But after ur post, I read the whole topic again and the d/l link is also posted there.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks a lot. I was finding this from months when I first saw this option in my cousin's laptop.  I will distribute this to others and all of them will love it. Many thanks to you from all of us.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 13, 2007)

^^ My pleasure.  
I'm glad that I could serve u.


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 13, 2007)

niks999 said:
			
		

> Hey Vishal!!!
> Can u tell me how to change the background of the login screen????
> I can change the text but am not able to change the picture in the background!
> Help me PLZ@@@@


I think this is it

1) Navigate to:

HKEY USERS\ .DEFAULT\Control Panel\Desktop

2) Double click the wallpaper value, and type in the full path of your image and the filename.

3) To tile the image set "TileWallPaper" to 1

4) To Stretch the wallpaper set "WallPaperStyle" to 2

5) Close the registry editor and the changes will take place when you Log off.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 13, 2007)

^^
It'll change the startup wallpaper, which is shown before the XP login screen. He wanted to change the Login screen background.


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 13, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^
> It'll change the startup wallpaper, which is shown before the XP login screen. He wanted to change the Login screen background.


You mean the one where users are shown in the starting???


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes! And we can change those background images by editing *%windir%\System32\LogonUI.exe* file in resource hacker.


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 13, 2007)

@niks999
Edit logonui.exe in resource hacker
goto bitmap 201 and replace it .It is ur background
goto bitmap 127 and replace it .It is the logo .

May be it is different in ur pc but u can search for the background image and replace it.


----------



## gauravgsb (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Gupta G,
I m Gaurav Bansal n wanna enable Hibernate Button in shoutdown dialog box


----------



## rrkar (Mar 20, 2007)

great job man.i am new to this forum n hope to learn such exciting things from u all.


----------



## freshprince (Aug 5, 2007)

hello there evry1 i must say that i have learnt a lot form this forum ...well presently i am about completing my own very 1st Xp uattended CD,
my problem is that i used resource hacker to add hybernate button (following the guide in this forum)...well the hybernate button showed but it is a little greyed out. i was wondering what i did wrong i hope that somebody helps or better still post a patched msgina.dll that has the "cu later, just coming" thing .thanks


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 5, 2007)

goto the control panel>power options to enable hibernation. you'll then be able to use it.


----------



## casanova (Aug 5, 2007)

U dint do anything wrong. Follow the following steps

1. If standby is enabled goto step 2 else First install ur Graphic drivers, then reboot ur system
2. Right click on desktop, select properties. Goto the screensaver tab and then click on the power button. Another window will show up, select Hibernate tab on it and then select Enable Hibernation.

Done


----------



## freshprince (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey casanova (quite a name  i must say LoL) well ...and infra red dude, i really appreciate it ..i will try it when i get back home....since i had to come to a cafe to make this post.thanks.

BTW is there a way to enable it by default?

thanks.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 6, 2007)

i guess nlite has an option to enable it by default. jus check.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 7, 2007)

1. If VGA drivers are not installed in ur system, the hibernate/stand by buttons will be disabled.
2. If u want to enable the hibernate button by default whenever u do a fresh windows install, then u'll hv to add the hacked "msgina.dll" file in ur windows setup.


----------



## casanova (Aug 7, 2007)

Or you can add your graphics driver to your customised cd through nLite.


----------



## freshprince (Aug 7, 2007)

ok,
so i want to add enable by default in my windows setup... what part of the line in Msgina do i edit.

(pls dont be tired of me ..i am just eager to be something in this IT world.)


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Aug 8, 2007)

niks999 said:
			
		

> Hey Vishal!!!
> Can u tell me how to change the background of the login screen????
> I can change the text but am not able to change the picture in the background!
> Help me PLZ@@@@



follow this thread of mine 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62661&page=1


----------



## puncher72 (Mar 19, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> I read it when *it_wazznt_me* posted that thread link. But didnt test it.
> 
> But after ur post, I read the whole topic again and the d/l link is also posted there.
> 
> ...



Works like dream. Thank you ! 

One of the best windows modifications in my opinion.


----------

